# Grouphead thermometer



## Lindy23 (May 11, 2020)

Has anyone attached a grouphead thermometer to a rocket machine? Anyone used one and recommends it?

Do you need one if your machine has a PID?

Thoughts?

Thanks

Lindy


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Lindy23 said:


> Has anyone attached a grouphead thermometer to a rocket machine? Anyone used one and recommends it?
> Do you need one if your machine has a PID?
> Thoughts?
> Thanks
> Lindy


EricS made these for a long while, not sure if he does anymore. I've got one on my machine.

If it's a dual boiler machine with PID then there's really no point in it. All it does is help you temperature surf on heat exchangers.


----------



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

Hi there

I bought one of these just recently for my Rocket Cellini. Super easy to install!

https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/en/Coffee-Sensor-E61-HX-and-Dual-Boiler-Digital-Grouphead-Thermometer/m-4258.aspx


----------



## Lindy23 (May 11, 2020)

thanks for your replies!


----------

